
GRAVITATIONAL WAVES AND GAMMA-RAYS FROM a BINARY NEUTRON STAR MERGER - okket
https://www.ligo.org/science/Publication-GW170817GRB/index.php
======
argimenes
Why is everyone word capitalised except for 'a'?

~~~
zunzun
AT LEAST THIS WAS a GOOD ARTICLE.

